# I QUIT. From an OC driver.



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

The OC, CA market was so sweet just two months ago. I could make $100 easy in 4-5 hours (net) during the day on a weekend. Now, it's dead. No profit. Zero. I thought the rate change wouldn't affect us that negatively, after all it's* only *20% less on the time and mileage and 50% less on the base fare. According to Uber, the demand was going to be doubled. Today was my first day actually driving with the new rates, I was online for 3.5 hours, did 3 trips (one was 10 minutes away and they only wanted to go 4 miles), saw the fares, did the math, turned my phone off and boxed it up. It's going back to Uber on Monday.

I did a great job. Kissed people's asses, put wear on my car, spent my weekends, and a pay cut coupled with ridiculous over hiring is the thanks I get?

​


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

It is very frustrating that it changed so quickly. 

Good luck with everything going forward.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

I predict there are going to be very few English speaking UberX drivers by year end.


----------



## Googyl (Aug 14, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I predict there are going to be very few English speaking UberX drivers by year end.


Well the new law allowing illegal immigrants to obtain drivers licenses will really back up that theory.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

UberXWhip said:


> The OC, CA market was so sweet just two months ago. I could make $100 easy in 4-5 hours (net) during the day on a weekend. Now, it's dead. No profit. Zero. I thought the rate change wouldn't affect us that negatively, after all it's* only *20% less on the time and mileage and 50% less on the base fare. According to Uber, the demand was going to be doubled. Today was my first day actually driving with the new rates, I was online for 3.5 hours, did 3 trips (one was 10 minutes away and they only wanted to go 4 miles), saw the fares, did the math, turned my phone off and boxed it up. It's going back to Uber on Monday.
> 
> I did a great job. Kissed people's asses, put wear on my car, spent my weekends, and a pay cut coupled with ridiculous over hiring is the thanks I get?
> 
> ​


Yeah, In the OC, I noticed the same thing. I tried two more trips last night,even though it said it was a surge area, the total wasn't motivating enough to continue. Lyft on the other hand, did that for the rest of the night,even though the surge pricing at 2am isn't as high as uber, I felt like I at least made some money.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Googyl said:


> Well the new law allowing illegal immigrants to obtain drivers licenses will really back up that theory.


Dirka Dirka Dirka!


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Dirka Dirka Dirka!


Lol !


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

What's with *the bold face lies* they are still telling?? Is _anyone_ going to call them out on this??????


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

What do the ads actually say? Most likely it's another driver trying to get information for the referral bonus. If it says to apply at Uber.com, then it would be the company.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

It is the company itself. It links directly to Uber's site. Check your local Craigslist.


----------



## Ubertron (Aug 14, 2014)

Googyl said:


> Well the new law allowing illegal immigrants to obtain drivers licenses will really back up that theory.


You go Caly! Keep voting in the idiots!


----------



## Googyl (Aug 14, 2014)

Ubertron said:


> You go Caly! Keep voting in the idiots!


What do you expect when half our options on the ballot are celebrities.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Low rider UberX cars...and get your lawn mowed too


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

jo5eph said:


> Yeah, In the OC, I noticed the same thing. I tried two more trips last night,even though it said it was a surge area, the total wasn't motivating enough to continue. Lyft on the other hand, did that for the rest of the night,even though the surge pricing at 2am isn't as high as uber, I felt like I at least made some money.


Lyft rates are slightly higher ($1.13 v 1.10/mi and $0.26 v $.021/min, $1 v $0.80/base). But for now it seems that Lyft has taken the automatic $1 per ride off the fares and Uber is still giving us the $1 safe rides fee for a few more days. So, since Lyft is taking commission as well there isn't a lot of difference. I agree that the PT rate always seems less than the Uber surge rate. The other problem I find with Lyft is that the ride requests are more likely to be far away. Friday evening less than two minutes after I logged in, I got a Lyft request that would have been 12 miles and 19 minutes away. I cancelled it when I realized this. I was not going to be $6 under water before the ride even started.

There seems to be a lot more bashing of Uber on these boards, and perhaps that is because more of the drivers are Uber. I think they are both to blame in these fare wars/cuts.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

Why is it that all these quitting posts are by new members.... hmmm. Are you all taking your time to sign up on a forum just to say that? Seems like a waste of time in comparison of picking up a power $5 fare.


----------



## Scott V. (Jul 28, 2014)

JerryP., most of us were happy driving for Uber and/or Lyft so there was no need to search for an outlet in ordering to complain. In Chicago, we have the lowest rates in the country so it is next to impossible to make a decent buck doing ride share in Chicago except when Surge or PT pricing is assured.

After turning in my UberX phone, I signed up with Lyft. I drove for the first time this past Sunday. I had 18 rides where 10 of them were PT (mostly 25%, but a few 50%) and I grossed about $190. After Lyft's 20% commission, I averaged about $15 an hour driving a total of 190 miles. So, about I will get a deposit of $155, for 190 miles on my car and over 10 hours of my time. Hardly seems worth it. I will drive one or 2 more days to make sure this was a representative sample and in order to receive the $150 new driver incentive. I will then only drive on days were the volume of requests will be extreme in order to be assured of a high PT rate.

Just one person's opinion.

For reference, the rate in Chicago is $1.71 to start, 0.90 per mile and 0.22 per minute. And in Chicago, because of the traffic and slow speed, the per minute rate is very important. Uber's per minute rate is only 0.20.


----------



## Scott V. (Jul 28, 2014)

Also, when I was grossing $1.5 for every mile driven, that made more sense. Now that it is about $1 gross (before taking out 20%, wear and tear on the car and gas) for every mile driven,


----------

